
Starship – a cross-shell prompt written in Rust - dsego
https://starship.rs/
======
293984j29384
I have absolutely no idea what this is.

~~~
nwah1
It looks like a pretty and minimalist theme for various shells, that also
provides hints when you are in a source code directory for the git status and
the language version.

I use powerlevel10k, which is only for zsh. It looks quite similar,
aesthetically, but it advertises having the best performance, using a special
git status tool. But I know there are other APIs inside of git libraries, and
also some rust-based libraries, that could be even faster.

Would be interested in a performance comparison.

[https://github.com/romkatv/powerlevel10k](https://github.com/romkatv/powerlevel10k)

~~~
bijancn
Just did a little testing with the performance tool of the powerlevel10k
author ([https://github.com/romkatv/zsh-prompt-
benchmark](https://github.com/romkatv/zsh-prompt-benchmark)). I configured
p10k to look exactly like my starship configuration:

 __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __
__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __Prompt Benchmark Results __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __
__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __Warmup
duration 8s Benchmark duration 2.023s Benchmarked prompts 50

In blank folder in /tmp // Starship Time per prompt 40.46ms <\-- prompt
latency (lower is better)

In blank folder in /tmp // Powerlevel10k Time per prompt 57.91ms <\-- prompt
latency (lower is better)

In Folder with git // Starship Time per prompt 44.16ms <\-- prompt latency
(lower is better)

In Folder with git // Powerlevel10k Time per prompt 65.58ms <\-- prompt
latency (lower is better)
____________________________________________________________________

~~~
nwah1
Good work! I will take a look

